# Prospero Burns release date?



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Is this book still coming out next year or are they going to release it the 28.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

My local GW is sold out already, and the BL site is shipping now. I downloaded the ebook last week. I think it's been out since the start of the month.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

BL have been shipping out from December 6th. I've had my copy for around two weeks now.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

I got my copy from amazon.ca today.


----------

